# Interpretation billing...



## Partha (Aug 7, 2009)

*If a patient has an EEG performed on one day and the physician does the interpretation on another, which date do you use on the professional claims? *


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 10, 2009)

*Interpret same day as procedure*

We bill interpretations as the same date of service as the actual procedure, regardless of when the interp is actually completed.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

